# FarCry 2 Help..No More Mission For Weapon Unlock ??



## zone1000 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey After 5 Times Punching UP Convoys why there isn't any Mission anymore ? i haven't Unlock several weapons yet. Here are some Weapons I did Unlock

First of all i am not good in weapon names soo please understand

Pistol:
Grenade Launcher
Flare
Silent Pistol
Demolition
COlt 45
and one more (some Small petite gun i dont know the name)

Secondary:
silent mp5
ak47
sniper draganov
GK (Well its there on the very first mission)
Wooden SNiper
Shotgun
SPAS shotgun

Special Weap:
RPG
RPK machine GUN
FlameThrower
Silent Sniper (dart)

I think thats all..after that no more mission..why issit ?

Thanks in advance though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

The rest of the weapon missions aren't available until after you reach the southern half of the map (~39% game progress).  Do the missions given by APC and UFLL to advance the progress percentage.


----------



## zone1000 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ayte, Thanks man.. 

Peace


----------

